# dentaculata



## piranhabitten (Jun 30, 2005)

dentaculata is it it was sold as one .plese help id i really want to know thanks in advenced


----------



## piranhabitten (Jun 30, 2005)

piranhabitten said:


> dentaculata is it it was sold as one .plese help id i really want to know thanks in advenced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any one


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

looks like a baby red belly to me







. Is it dead??


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

it doesn't look to healthy .. might wanna put it back in the water


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

I think it's too small for a good ID... But it has the denticulata's shape


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks like it could be, only 1 month or so to tell for sure, and 10$ isnt to bad for a juvy


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

Not a red belly. Looks like a denticulata. Like mashunter said, wait for it to grow out a bit.


----------



## piranhabitten (Jun 30, 2005)

jeddy hao said:


> Not a red belly. Looks like a denticulata. Like mashunter said, wait for it to grow out a bit.
> [snapback]1095982[/snapback]​


ok thanks but the mouth is not piranha like .but thans it has spots all over it .any more replys would be great


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

It probually is some kind of pristo species, or denticulata, hard to tell when smaller


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID complete. P. denticulata.


----------

